
Planning and Running Effective A/B Tests - karol_kielecki
When it comes to A&#x2F;B testing, everything boils down to reducing guesswork  and making decisions based on hard data<p>Read more about best practices that should bring results to your e-commerce business:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;ABTesting_article
======
karol_kielecki
[http://bit.ly/ABTesting_article](http://bit.ly/ABTesting_article)

~~~
ellinoora
There's quite a few problems in traditional A/B testing. See here for example:
[https://volument.com/learn/problems-in-traditional-ab-
testin...](https://volument.com/learn/problems-in-traditional-ab-testing)

~~~
karol_kielecki
I agree with some points, especially with the time frame. Sometimes
traditional A/B tests take too long. Global design changes, new product
launches, brand refreshing, or new information architecture are more
important.

On the other hand, doing A/B tests for small changes can also have a
significant impact on your overall results. I think doing A/B tests is better
than not doing them at all.

